# Video Games



## bubforever (Jul 23, 2007)

After reading the Half Life 2 post i have to wonder what game you guys think is the greatest video game of all time? Possibly top 5.


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

1. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64 exclusive)

2. Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (GBA and SNES)

3. Perfect Dark (N64 exclusive)

4. Super Mario 64 (N64 exclusive)

5. Shadow of the Colossus (PS2 exclusive)

What about you?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

those are some old games :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

So? They were in my opinion the best.

There are some good new ones too, GOd of War, Tom Clancy, Half Life. But I like these ones better.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you heard of a game called Spore? It sounds like a really cool game but it keeps getting delayed  2006 to 2009


----------



## colddigger (Jul 23, 2007)

Majoras Mask!

still top on my list

Spore looks really cool but it always seems to be changing...

the phase in developement where he had the yellow fourlegged things (i've found that some people call them 'Screeble') was probably my favorite. this new phase doesn't seem to have the Carnivore/Herbivore choice in the creature editor.


----------



## joossa (Jul 24, 2007)

1. Final Fantasy VIII (Playstation)

2. Resident Evil 2 (Playstaion)

3. Resident Evil 4 (GameCube)

4. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (GameCube)

5. Final Fantasy VII (Playstation)

6. Resident Evil (Playstation)

7. Super Mario World (SNES)

8. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Nintendo 64)

9. Pokemon Red Version (Game Boy)

10. Mario Kart 64 (Nintendo 64)


----------



## bubforever (Jul 24, 2007)

> 1. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64 exclusive)2. Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (GBA and SNES)
> 
> 3. Perfect Dark (N64 exclusive)
> 
> ...


Couldn't of put it any better with the exception of perfect dark i'd replace that with either Kingdom Hearts or Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## bubforever (Jul 24, 2007)

> those are some old games :lol:


Oddly enough a lot of times some of the older games turn out to be better than even the newer high tech games *cough Halo*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2007)

thats kind of true :shock:


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 24, 2007)

Definitely. I tend to like the older games...


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

> > 1. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64 exclusive)2. Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (GBA and SNES)
> >
> > 3. Perfect Dark (N64 exclusive)
> >
> ...


I like shooters a lot, and I already had two Zelda games, so...

I actually like Perfect Dark better than Goldeneye 007, although latter has better multi.


----------



## rebirthflame (Jul 25, 2007)

1. Final Fantasy VII

2. GTA San Andreas

3. Pro Evo 6

4. Half Life 2

5. Final Fantasy VI


----------

